# Revell V-2



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I recently finished an old Revell "History Makers" kit of a V-2/A-4 missile in the odd box scale of 1/54. Some of the parts in the carrier trailer frame had some warping issues, but overall, I'm pleased with the final result.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work, great results - I didn't know that their colour scheme looked like that. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job, color scheme one of many the Germans used on V-2's


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very cool. It must be 40 years since I had that kit!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats not an easy kit to build either! Too bad the removable side isn't such a good idea (fit is horrible) as half the kit is the interior. Like most rocket kits, the bulk of the parts go into the trailer and launcher !


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice job on that old kit, its not the easiest kit to try and build!

The camo pattern seen on this V-2 was known as the ''ragged'' scheme.

Agentsmith


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody! It struck me that the kit was probably pretty advanced for its time, in terms of the number of small, detailed parts. However, it also has all the limitations of its time, in that just about every part has a big old seam, sink mark, flash, or some combination thereof! One thing that was very helpful were the detailed, step-by-step instructions, something some newer kits would benefit from.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

paulhelfric,
I have this very same kit and thought about building mine but after looking at the huge sink holes on the large parts and the flash on many of the smaller parts I decided to pass on building it for now.

Like I said before, great job on this one!

Agentsmith


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Thats a really beautiful build up. Paint job is fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------

